# Uh oh...



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, the mechanic seems to think that the WG failure was causing an overboost which blew out the gasket. He says that the out of round shape of the gasket suggests that I'm going to be having more problems in my near future. What do you guys think..?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

They tried to put the new gasket in, but they couldn't get the bolts lined up with two of the rivnut type ends on the other side. 2 of the three are loose and won't line up. Turns out they hadnt taken the turbo off yet. But they need to in order to weld those back on. Any of this make sense? P2F on the holes not lining up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

There is a bracket under the turbo, unbolt that as it will allow some more movement for the turbo and it will be easier to line up. Other than that there should be plenty of play.

-John


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There is a bracket under the turbo, unbolt that as it will allow some more movement for the turbo and it will be easier to line up. Other than that there should be plenty of play.
> 
> -John


But arent the nut ends supposed to be fixed to the turbo?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

i was under the inpression that the (nut or threaded body) in the turbo are inserts that are pressed in place?!?!! am i rong, this is what freaks me out if i remove the turbo from manifold to do my head gasket and thats gonna be real soon, im going to keep an eye on this thread to see what the fix is and what pans out in your sake!

good luck man i hope they get it done with out charging you a sh!t ton to fix it! please keep this updated! :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> i was under the inpression that the (nut or threaded body) in the turbo are inserts that are pressed in place?!?!! am i rong, this is what freaks me out if i remove the turbo from manifold to do my head gasket and thats gonna be real soon, im going to keep an eye on this thread to see what the fix is and what pans out in your sake!
> 
> good luck man i hope they get it done with out charging you a sh!t ton to fix it! please keep this updated! :beer:


YES! The threaded parts are supposed to be pressed in there. The shop plans to take the turbo off, line up the bolts with the holes, and weld them in place. He said because I drove with the dead WG for so long, the heat just built up and eventually made those inserts come loose. He said he seen it before. Says the only option is to weld them back on. Seems legit..

Dead wastegate replacement.... $500 later:facepalm:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> YES! The threaded parts are supposed to be pressed in there. The shop plans to take the turbo off, line up the bolts with the holes, and weld them in place. He said because I drove with the dead WG for so long, the heat just built up and eventually made those inserts come loose. He said he seen it before. Says the only option is to weld them back on. Seems legit..
> 
> Dead wastegate replacement.... *$500 later*:facepalm:


What? :banghead::banghead::banghead:
You need to start wrenching yourself, migrate north or find another shop that's not owned by Bernie Madoff. 

They aren't that familiar with 1.8t?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Here is your threaded insert source since the dealer doesn't sell them seperately

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...bo-Inserts-(hot-side)&highlight=turbo+inserts

BTW they are not pressed in, unless we're talking about different parts!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> Here is your threaded insert source since the dealer doesn't sell them seperately
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...bo-Inserts-(hot-side)&highlight=turbo+inserts
> 
> BTW they are not pressed in, unless we're talking about different parts!


ok from the page you posted there threaded in place??? if that is the case why not just remove the inserts and drill the manifold out and just run a bigger bolt? we are talking about the same parts! :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, if they are threaded we can just thread them back in. For added measure, we could weld them in.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

the problem i think your gonna run in to welding them is that you have a chance of warpping the flang of the turbo! you might beable to get away with it but.....


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

sounds to me like theres more issues than just the threaded inserts not staying in place. having a WG thats not functioning properly CAN cause overboost and could very well damage other components depending on if its stuck open or closed or just not functioning at all. the misalignment is what would concern me, when you take components off they should go back together just as they came off. meaning you shouldnt have an alignment problem and your gasket obviously should not look like that. Unless they distorted the sh*t out of it pulling it out (which is possible I suppose) something else is up. I would check the fan in the turbo for free spinning ability, check for scavenging of oil or burnt oil or coolant anywhere.. if the turbo is overboosting repeatedly its likely that its overheating as well. i would also check your coolant and oil for any irregularities. just my .02


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I just did a search for when I first started my hunt for this overboost issue. It was back in 09 that I first started having this problem. And slowly the leak has gotten worse. To me that means ive been trapping hot gasses (blowing out that gasket) and (possibly) getting things so hot, that those threaded inserts backed all the way out (2 of the 3). This is the reason you see those threads out of alignment. They will be addressed.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

For the money involved, why not look into a Frankenturbo manifold and an 02x rebuild? You could buy a new one, install it, skip all the stock manifold BS (which is a crap manifold flow-wise) and probably spend $500 when all is said and done for better parts.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Because I just started a new job and don't have the $$$.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Gotcha, sorry for the BS man :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

It's all good. I do plan on doing an f23, manifold, injectors, tune, and hpfp. But those aren't in the cards just yet.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

For what it's worth, I have a spare k04-022 hot side housing that needs inserts. No rotating assembly, but I'll gladly let it go for $50 plus shipping.

As for the member who mentioned having to remove the turbo to do a headgasket, as long as your bolts come out fine, you should have no problem putting new ones in after you remove the head; just make sure you put plenty of never-seize compound on there in case they have to come off again. 

Also, I've seen both threaded inserts _and_ threaded cast iron on these hot side housings.

Here's the hot side I'm talking about: 









Sorry for the large picture; I wanted it to be clear, though.
See how there are no inserts in the cast iron, but the cast iron itself is threaded? I got this turbo used off craigslist and used the rotating assembly to rebuild my original k04, hence why I have it lying around.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

lite1979 said:


> For what it's worth, I have a spare k04-022 hot side housing that needs inserts. No rotating assembly, but I'll gladly let it go for $50 plus shipping.
> 
> As for the member who mentioned having to remove the turbo to do a headgasket, as long as your bolts come out fine, you should have no problem putting new ones in after you remove the head; just make sure you put plenty of never-seize compound on there in case they have to come off again.
> 
> ...


he could use that housing but he wont want to in the end, he need the k04-023 exhaust housing for the EGT port. unless he want to weld a new bung for the sensor.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Good to know! I always wondered what the difference was between the two. When did they start putting EGT sensors in our cars?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

lite1979 said:


> Good to know! I always wondered what the difference was between the two. When did they start putting EGT sensors in our cars?


When they switched from amu to bea.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The AMU had a k04-022, and the BEA had a k04-023, with the difference being said EGT port :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well guys, I started getting a strange flutter under boost today. I let the car cool down, and found this..









Yup, second time this has happened. The shop that fixed it last time should have welded it in. I can feel the insert stuck to the end of the bolt. I talked to the shop and they said... We didn't weld it because you can't weld cast iron. Since all I need welded is the the insert into the manifold. Looks like just threading them in wasn't enough. Sucks to have to go through this again. If they would have taken a little safety precautions (spot welded) I'd still running well.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What about the locking tab from 034 it stops them from backing of just a idear:thumbup:
Here's the link


http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-18t-k03k04-turbo-locking-flange-p-1300.html


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> What about the locking tab from 034 it stops them from backing of just a idear:thumbup:
> Here's the link
> 
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-components-18t-k03k04-turbo-locking-flange-p-1300.html


That's a cool idea. But my problem is that the insert is backing out. Not the bolt. It looks like the bolt is loose, but it's actually the threaded insert that's inserted into the manifold.


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

I am curious to know if you could throw a little JB Weld on there and it will hold? I had my cv axles replaced and the bolts kept doing that so we jb welded them in and still havent had a problem in over a year! Its just a though tho. :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think jB weld would work the exhaust gets to hot it would probaly melt.I think the only way would be screw the bolt all the way in and tack weld the bolt to the insert :thumbup:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

Thats what i was thinking too about it getting to hot but hey im just trying to think outside of the box.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, JB weld isn't going to cut it. I need them to use a Nickle welding rod and weld that insert into the manifold. Why should I be the one that knows you CAN weld cast iron..?:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

High heat thread locker:

http://www.034motorsport.com/fluids-chemicals-extreme-temp-thread-locker-turbo-rated-p-609.html


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> High heat thread locker:
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/fluids-chemicals-extreme-temp-thread-locker-turbo-rated-p-609.html


Jus called them. That's some "NASA" grade thread locker. I can't believe this guy used red loctite on these inserts:facepalm: googling produced a temp rating maxed out at around 300*f for the red loctite. And I bet he's goin to try to charge me for doing it again... The RIGHT WAY.:facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Reached back there and somehow managed to tighten the bolt! I have the charge pipe in the way of me getting a good angle on it to really crank down on it. Even though I got the bolt tight, I can still hear air escaping from where the gasket is. It sounds like blowing over a blade of grass or reed (when under boost), but metallic. Difficult to explain. But now I guess I need to replace my gasket again:facepalm: I'm using Nordlocks this time.


----------

